# Archie Glover fishing question



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Went out fishing today at Archie Glover. First time there, didn't have any luck. First time from a kayak so I'm still working on technique. Still better than work. Beautiful site. Hit I10 and train bridge. I noted it was all very shallow. Had to be under 10 ft. Is any part of those bridges in deeper water? Only fished out about 1/3 to 1/2 of the bridge. It was overcast and fairly cool. I had to leave when the weather started to roll in.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Naw it's all pretty shallow.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Don't know how far you want to go, but it gets a bit deeper through the trench midway across the Garcon Point bridge. Obviously that's a ways from Archie Glover, so you may want to drive down Avalon Boulevard to the other launches down that way.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

That is another place I want to try out. Thanks for the heads up. I have a small sit in kayak so it's just bays and estuaries for me. I'm sure I can do the Garcon pt bridge even though I don't have a 12 ft sit on.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

clynch said:


> I'm sure I can do the Garcon pt bridge even though I don't have a 12 ft sit on.



Bad idea. Bay conditions change in a flash and a sit in kayak is a horrible idea. 

I have been in perfectly calm situations and within minutes the bay will go the crap. It's not fun in a sit on. A sit in is very dangerous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiffLife (Jan 11, 2015)

NLytle said:


> Bad idea. Bay conditions change in a flash and a sit in kayak is a horrible idea.
> 
> I have been in perfectly calm situations and within minutes the bay will go the crap. It's not fun in a sit on. A sit in is very dangerous.
> 
> ...



I agree with NLytle 100%. I have been out numerous times when the bay has gone to crap within what seemed like just a couple minutes. I would not attempt it on a sit in yak, but if you do make sure you have a couple buddies out there with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, most appreciated.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

If you go there again...use live shrimp around the pylons for some sheepshead. Or if your using artificials, try in the bayou along the banks. There is deep pockets all through there. But you don't need deep water to catch fish. I've gotten upper slot reds in 2 feet of water.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I went back to Archie Glover again on Saturday. Beautiful weather. Fished plastics. Only had one hit and it was a small spec. I see people on this site catching good fish with plastics. Im wondering if most people fish plastics or shrimp and cut bait? I will, try archie again next week with shrimp. I'm still far from proficient fishing from a yak but it's a blast and I'll get better.  Saw one guy with a slot red.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll take that advice on the bayou. Next week for sure, weather permitting. Thanks!


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

clynch said:


> ... Im wondering if most people fish plastics or shrimp and cut bait? I will, try archie again next week with shrimp. ....


If I'm fishing inshore, I'm mostly an artificial type of guy, but that's because of the simplicity of storing it on a kayak, I'm also only really targeting reds and specs, If I go after sheepies however, got to use live shrimp or fiddler crabs (preferably fiddler crabs). I have never seen nor heard of anyone ever catching a sheepshead on artificials.

Artificials that I have found to work in that area are Vudu shrimp, spinners, and mirrolure suspendeds and topwaters.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Just picked up spinners, rat l tap, and gotcha to add to my vudu shrimp and assorted plastics. Ill rub them down with shrimp smell I got from west marine. A regular buffet of plastic. Pole 2 will be frozen shrimp on a carolina rig.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

The I-10 bridge does get around 15' deep where the boat channel is. My buddy caught a striper at the channel on the train bridge.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Travismdrury (Apr 3, 2016)

clynch said:


> Went out fishing today at Archie Glover. First time there, didn't have any luck. First time from a kayak so I'm still working on technique. Still better than work. Beautiful site. Hit I10 and train bridge. I noted it was all very shallow. Had to be under 10 ft. Is any part of those bridges in deeper water? Only fished out about 1/3 to 1/2 of the bridge. It was overcast and fairly cool. I had to leave when the weather started to roll in.


Sounds like you had the same experience I did out of Archie Glover.


----------

